# Smoking japs to dry



## pc farmer (Aug 28, 2015)

Smoking using corn cob pellets and a mes temp of 100 overnight.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 28, 2015)

Watch the smoke amount, they can turn black sometimes. Keep your temps low too.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 28, 2015)

Will black hurt the taste?


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 29, 2015)

12 hours in the smoker.





Now in the drying machine.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 29, 2015)

Those look Great, Adam!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Probably too hot for Old Bears!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 29, 2015)

:popcorn


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello Adam.  Those look great.  If you leave them to go dark red on the bush and then smoke to dry you end up with chipolte peppers.  VERY low and slow wood smoke from what I understand.  Sort of like a VERY low dehydrator with smoke.  Dry them like a prune.  Well; that is my understanding.  I prefer the taste of the green peppers over the red.  I have never tried the chipolte peppers.  On my list.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 29, 2015)

Still drying.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 29, 2015)

This might be a failed mission.


----------



## gary s (Aug 30, 2015)

Those are looking good, I wish I would have smoked mine !!!!     Next time.

Gary


----------



## wimpy69 (Aug 30, 2015)

Has anyone ever smoked chili's and then froze them? I mainly use them in sauces and figured it would skip reconstituting them. Just a thought.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 30, 2015)

Finally done after 30 hours 





Now to figure out how to crush them


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 30, 2015)

wimpy69 said:


> Has anyone ever smoked chili's and then froze them? I mainly use them in sauces and figured it would skip reconstituting them. Just a thought.



We but a case of hatch chiles every year. We roast and smoke them and the vac pack and freeze. Work great for sauces.


----------



## wimpy69 (Aug 30, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> We but a case of hatch chiles every year. We roast and smoke them and the vac pack and freeze. Work great for sauces.



Done deal then, thanks. Along with my jap's had a bumper crop of scotch bonnets this year. Gonna try smoking some and see how they come out.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 30, 2015)

wimpy69 said:


> Has anyone ever smoked chili's and then froze them? I mainly use them in sauces and figured it would skip reconstituting them.
> 
> Done deal then, thanks. Along with my jap's had a bumper crop of scotch bonnets this year. Gonna try smoking some and see how they come out.



Here's some Italian roaster peppers we did last year. Smoked and froze. We also do the same with smoke roasted tomatoes.













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 30, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 30, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Finally done after 30 hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow Adam those look good... How do you think they turned out ?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 30, 2015)

Looks Great Adam!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mighty Tasty!!----------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Crush them between your toes???----------Maybe Not !!!

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 30, 2015)

Got them crushed.

Used this.



Looks good to me.



Got just under a half cup.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 30, 2015)

gary s said:


> Those are looking good, I wish I would have smoked mine !!!!     Next time.
> 
> Gary



Thanks Gary.




WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow Adam those look good... How do you think they turned out ?



I think they turned out great.  Had my nose running and sweating while grinding.





Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Adam!!:drool
> 
> Mighty Tasty!!----------------:points:
> 
> ...



Thank Bear and for the point.

This stuff seams very hot for me.  Want to make some hot sticks with it.


----------



## pilch (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks for that, brought tears to my eyes.

Cheers from Down Under


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 30, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Got them crushed.
> 
> Used this.
> 
> ...



That looks awesome man, gonna be a tasty addition to the sausage !   Thumbs Up

:beercheer:

:points1:


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 3, 2015)

CF, That looks like some potent powder !


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 3, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That looks awesome man, gonna be a tasty addition to the sausage !   Thumbs Up
> 
> :beercheer:
> 
> :points1:






CrazyMoon said:


> CF, That looks like some potent powder ! :points:



Thanks guys and for the points too.

I had just a dusting on taters last night.   Wow.  Great flavor and heat.

Gonna try it on pizza tonight.


----------



## wimpy69 (Sep 6, 2015)

So along with my shoulder on one smoker, why not fire up the chargriller and take a shot at smoking/drying some scotchy's. Ran 160*/170* for 11hrs with pecan over stubbs. Was gonna pull them half way thru and freeze but drying was going better than expected so I let'm go. Crunchy dry, fruity and smokey. I'll grind tommorrow outside with a dust mask. Can't wait. Thanks for info. I'll post end result. Have a great Labor Day.













20150906_100101.jpg



__ wimpy69
__ Sep 6, 2015


















20150906_182354.jpg



__ wimpy69
__ Sep 6, 2015


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 6, 2015)

Looks good


----------



## b-one (Sep 6, 2015)

That might give some rub a nice kick!


----------



## wimpy69 (Sep 20, 2015)

Finished processing yesterday. After drying/smoking put product in double zip lock and use rolling pin to rough crush.put opened bag into second bag containing brown rice to infuse and to keep dry due to high humidity we were having. Yesterday, used my small china cap over measuring cup with pestle. Ended up with clean powder and traditional flake w/seeds. Potent stuff with deep smokey/fruity notes. Some will go to chilli head friends as gifts. Cooked up some of the rice and it was unbelievable. No heat but the smokeness was deep. Will retain some just for infusion. Thanks to all for info, have about dozen and a half jap's that are fully ripe. Going the same route for a try at chipotle.












20150907_140434.jpg



__ wimpy69
__ Sep 20, 2015


















20150920_083720.jpg



__ wimpy69
__ Sep 20, 2015


















20150920_081123.jpg



__ wimpy69
__ Sep 20, 2015


















20150920_081249.jpg



__ wimpy69
__ Sep 20, 2015


----------

